# Westminster & Infralapsarianism



## larryjf (Nov 12, 2006)

Can someone point me to the exact places in the Westminster Confession and Larger/Shorter Catechisms that point to infralapsarian views.

Thanks.


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 19, 2006)

larryjf said:


> Can someone point me to the exact places in the Westminster Confession and Larger/Shorter Catechisms that point to infralapsarian views.
> 
> Thanks.



The minister at Durham Presbyterian Church said to me that the Confession was neutral on the lapsarian debate.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Nov 19, 2006)

I've heard it was implicitly infra, since they had some supralapsarians taking part that they didn't want to lose.


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 19, 2006)

polemic_turtle said:


> I've heard it was implicitly infra, since they had some supralapsarians taking part that they didn't want to lose.



The proclutor (Chair) was Twisse who was a supra.


----------

